# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Суицид и знаки зодиака

## Sunset

Здравстуйте обитатели форума, мне интересен вопрос: Какие знаки зодиака наиболее склонны к суициду. И так, Кто вы по знаку?

Я - Скорпион.

----------


## Игорёк

Думаю что меньше весенних суицидников, зимних и осенних больше. Поскольку достаточно большая их часть совершает попытки либо на кануне, либо после дня рождения. В эти дни депрессия усиливатся, весна отвлекает освежает, а зима и осень наоборот подливают масло в огонь.

----------


## Sunset

Не обязательно, разные времена года поразному влияют на людей.
Кому то зима придаёт сил а кому то и лето. На счёт дня рождения верно сказано, наверное из-за появляющихся мыслей о ещё одном без цельно прожитом годе. И всё же ты не ответил на вопрос темы, кто ты по знаку?

----------


## Игорёк

кому-то зима,кому-то лето, верно. Я имел ввиду что людей которым осень и зима усиливает депру относительно больше.

----------


## Sunset

> кому-то зима,кому-то лето, верно. Я имел ввиду что людей которым осень и зима усиливает депру относительно больше.


 Возможно) но ты то кто по знаку?)

----------


## Sunset

Мда... видимо только мне эта тема интересна  :Frown:

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Козерог, но меня напрягает оссобенно весна и лето!!! все люди радуються планируют досуг а я не могу и прочее! люблю осень и пасмурную погоду мне настроение поднимает!

----------


## Каин

Куда проще поверить в инопланетян, чем в гороскоп. Ты походу один здесь настолько наивен, что бы верить в подобную лабуду. Ты что, действительно считаешь что судьба человека зависит от того в каком месяце он родился? Почему именно 12 знаков зодиака, а ни 30, ни 20, ни 10? Взбрело кому-то в голову поделить на 12, вот те и пожалуйста. Теперь если ты родился 22 ноября у тебя одна судьба, если же 23 ноября, то уже другая.
А так, я козерог.

Да и ты, Игорек. то же мне распределил депру по временам года. Откуда такое, это потому что зима и осень меньше нравиться человеку, чем весна и лето? Ну если только поэтому то да, если человек ненавидит зиму, а любит лето, то вполне вероятней, что летом ему будет легче. Но это же не свойство времен года самих по себе, это свойства предпочтения человеком этих времен года.

----------


## Гражданин

Я где-то читал,что как раз таки весной количество самоубийств увеличивается. Мол общее состояние природы,рассвет живности,повсеместная любовь и т.д.не совпадает с состоянием людей,находящимися в длительной депрессии,с суицидальными мыслями.
З.Ы.:Я козерог и я люблю осень)

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

> Я где-то читал,что как раз таки весной количество самоубийств увеличивается. Мол общее состояние природы,рассвет живности,повсеместная любовь и т.д.не совпадает с состоянием людей,находящимися в длительной депрессии,с суицидальными мыслями.
> З.Ы.:Я козерог и я люблю осень)


 Вот вот не совпадает с состоянием жизнерадостных людей это самая суть!

----------


## Sunset

> Куда проще поверить в инопланетян, чем в гороскоп. Ты походу один здесь настолько наивен, что бы верить в подобную лабуду. Ты что, действительно считаешь что судьба человека зависит от того в каком месяце он родился? Почему именно 12 знаков зодиака, а ни 30, ни 20, ни 10? Взбрело кому-то в голову поделить на 12, вот те и пожалуйста. Теперь если ты родился 22 ноября у тебя одна судьба, если же 23 ноября, то уже другая.
> А так, я козерог.
> 
> Да и ты, Игорек. то же мне распределил депру по временам года. Откуда такое, это потому что зима и осень меньше нравиться человеку, чем весна и лето? Ну если только поэтому то да, если человек ненавидит зиму, а любит лето, то вполне вероятней, что летом ему будет легче. Но это же не свойство времен года самих по себе, это свойства предпочтения человеком этих времен года.


 Ну что же вы такой категоричный Каин? В судьбу я не верю изначально... я верю в базовую характерстику людей по знаку зодиака, так-как я много исследовал это на разных людях и поверьте эта характеристика определенно существует. Я не оскорбляю ваши интересы так не оскорбляйте и мои.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

И чего можете сказать про Козерогов? ну уж если изучали мне интересно стало!

----------


## Игорёк

> И чего можете сказать про Козерогов? ну уж если изучали мне интересно стало!


 Могу сказать что зачали их ранней весной)

----------


## Игорёк

Каин


> Да и ты, Игорек. то же мне распределил депру по временам года. Откуда такое, это потому что зима и осень меньше нравиться человеку, чем весна и лето? Ну если только поэтому то да, если человек ненавидит зиму, а любит лето, то вполне вероятней, что летом ему будет легче. Но это же не свойство времен года самих по себе, это свойства предпочтения человеком этих времен года.


 ну как сказать.. осень и зима более дискомфортны для человека, холод, плохо заводятся машины, плохо открываются/закрываются гаражи, грязь или метели. Это все немного усложняет и без того непростое существование. Не забывай еще что я в Сибири живу) Например в 2006м году я варил машину когда на улице было -44, в гараже печки небыло, был только калорифер типа "ветерок". В самом гараже было -15. И знаешь в +15 работать куда приятнее) Тогда у меня просто депры не было, и было пофиг на мороз, но вот сейчас я бы просто на все забил. т.е.состояние бы мое уходшилось еще и этим фактом.

----------


## Каин

> Ну что же вы такой категоричный Каин? В судьбу я не верю изначально... я верю в базовую характерстику людей по знаку зодиака, так-как я много исследовал это на разных людях и поверьте эта характеристика определенно существует. Я не оскорбляю ваши интересы так не оскорбляйте и мои.


 А базовая характеристика и предполагает судьбу человека и насколько базовой для человека она будет настолько и значительней она будет влиять на судьбу человека. А если она на нее ни как не влияет, то и прока от нее нет.
Извиняюсь за оскорбление ваших интересов (искренне). А мои интересы вы не оскорбите никогда, ибо мои интересы основаны на здравом уме, и для того что бы их оскорбить для этого нужно проявить безумие, а на безумия я не обижаюсь, следовательно мои интересы вообще невозможно оскорбить. Предупреждая ваш вопрос о моих интересах отвечаю, мои интересы это реальная жизнь, а не фантазии, сказки, легенды и прочая всякая хЕромантия. А если же мне это и интересно, то только как фантазии, сказки и легенды.

----------


## Каин

> ну как сказать.. осень и зима более дискомфортны для человека


 Я про это и говорю. Какой период для тебя более дискомфортен, такой и будет более всего увеличивать твою депру. А вот какой период более дискомфортен для су это уже частный вопрос.

----------


## Игорёк

> Я про это и говорю. Какой период для тебя более дискомфортен, такой и будет более всего увеличивать твою депру. А вот какой период более дискомфортен для су это уже частный вопрос.


 ну как бы су это следствие депры, как правило. Чем сильнее депра, тем выше вероятность су. Весной например все расцветает, птички поют и т.д. это немного бодрит. Конечно это далеко не закон, но думаю % на 5-10 вероятность су снижается в этот период, относительно суровых климатических периодов.

----------


## Sunset

> А базовая характеристика и предполагает судьбу человека и насколько базовой для человека она будет настолько и значительней она будет влиять на судьбу человека. А если она на нее ни как не влияет, то и прока от нее нет.
> Извиняюсь за оскорбление ваших интересов (искренне). А мои интересы вы не оскорбите никогда, ибо мои интересы основаны на здравом уме, и для того что бы их оскорбить для этого нужно проявить безумие, а на безумия я не обижаюсь, следовательно мои интересы вообще невозможно оскорбить. Предупреждая ваш вопрос о моих интересах отвечаю, мои интересы это реальная жизнь, а не фантазии, сказки, легенды и прочая всякая хЕромантия. А если же мне это и интересно, то только как фантазии, сказки и легенды.


 Каин, так а что ты в моей теме сидишь тогда? Найди ту каторая не будет "на бреду" основана. 
Новость для тебя... "Судьба" и "характеристика человека" разные вещи.
"Чисто из интереса" одно из твоих увлечений?

----------


## Эндер

> Куда проще поверить в инопланетян, чем в гороскоп. Ты походу один здесь настолько наивен, что бы верить в подобную лабуду. Ты что, действительно считаешь что судьба человека зависит от того в каком месяце он родился? Почему именно 12 знаков зодиака, а ни 30, ни 20, ни 10? Взбрело кому-то в голову поделить на 12, вот те и пожалуйста. Теперь если ты родился 22 ноября у тебя одна судьба, если же 23 ноября, то уже другая.
> А так, я козерог.


 А кто имеет право определять, кому, во что верить? Почему 12 знаков зодиака? А почему мы должны ходить в одежде? А почему мы должны жить? Кто Это придумал?

А вообще я весы. И должен сказать многое что я читал совпадает. Но это вполне может быть совпадением. Но должен отметить одну точно подтвержденную вещь. Я - противоречие, чистое и абсолютное. Плюс я буду вечно думать, размышлять что делать. А вот сделать что либо вряд ли решусь. А на счет пор года. Я знаю одно. Я жду осени. Даже дьявол не заставит меня покончить с собой во время осени. Когда холодно и ветрено. Я могу с самого утра и до самой ночи, просто ходить по городу. А еще лучше, за городом. Ну а самая не любимая пора? Наверное лето. Потому что мне не доступно многое что доступно другим людям в эту пору года.

----------


## Sunset

> А кто имеет право определять, кому, во что верить? Почему 12 знаков зодиака? А почему мы должны ходить в одежде? А почему мы должны жить? Кто Это придумал?
> 
> А вообще я весы. И должен сказать многое что я читал совпадает. Но это вполне может быть совпадением. Но должен отметить одну точно подтвержденную вещь. Я - противоречие, чистое и абсолютное. Плюс я буду вечно думать, размышлять что делать. А вот сделать что либо вряд ли решусь. А на счет пор года. Я знаю одно. Я жду осени. Даже дьявол не заставит меня покончить с собой во время осени. Когда холодно и ветрено. Я могу с самого утра и до самой ночи, просто ходить по городу. А еще лучше, за городом. Ну а самая не любимая пора? Наверное лето. Потому что мне не доступно многое что доступно другим людям в эту пору года.


 Энди а что у тебя не так я не пойму? почему ты говоришь что кому то доступно то что не доступно тебе?

----------


## Эндер

> Энди а что у тебя не так я не пойму? почему ты говоришь что кому то доступно то что не доступно тебе?


  Ну в данном случае. Я про лето. Я не могу пойти на реку. Я не могу загорать. Я не могу снять майку при людях. Это все касательно внешности. Последний раз я плавал года этак три назад. А я так это люблю. А найти место где нет совсем совсем людей, почти невозможно. Вот в скором времени будет шанс уехать на неделю с палатками на какое-то озеро в лесу. Довольно далеко от города. Где не будет никого ) Это радует. А так мне много чего не доступно. Точнее может это и доступно, нельзя это отрицать. Но есть некий психологический барьер, что ли.

----------


## Sunset

> Ну в данном случае. Я про лето. Я не могу пойти на реку. Я не могу загорать. Я не могу снять майку при людях. Это все касательно внешности. Последний раз я плавал года этак три назад. А я так это люблю. А найти место где нет совсем совсем людей, почти невозможно. Вот в скором времени будет шанс уехать на неделю с палатками на какое-то озеро в лесу. Довольно далеко от города. Где не будет никого ) Это радует. А так мне много чего не доступно. Точнее может это и доступно, нельзя это отрицать. Но есть некий психологический барьер, что ли.


 может я конечно лезу куда не надо, но что у молодого симпатичного парня (фото я видел) может вызывать стыд снять майку?

----------


## Эндер

> может я конечно лезу куда не надо, но что у молодого симпатичного парня (фото я видел) может вызывать стыд снять майку?


 Ко мне можно лесть с чем угодно. Я это наоборот люблю. Никогда не понимал своих "друзей", когда они выли что я лезу к ним в голову. Я наоборот так хочу чтобы кто-нибудь залез в мою. Попробовал разобраться. Понять что да как. Но вот кто не пытался, ни у кого не получается. А на фото, многого не видно, я говорил. Но вообще да, сейчас потихоньку становится лучше. Но психологический аспект волнует меня куда больше. Я многое пережил. "Уродам" вообще тяжело живется. И видят они то, чего им совсем не стоило бы видеть. Хотя бы одно только отношение к "не симпотным".

----------


## Sunset

> Ко мне можно лесть с чем угодно. Я это наоборот люблю. Никогда не понимал своих "друзей", когда они выли что я лезу к ним в голову. Я наоборот так хочу чтобы кто-нибудь залез в мою. Попробовал разобраться. Понять что да как. Но вот кто не пытался, ни у кого не получается. А на фото, многого не видно, я говорил. Но вообще да, сейчас потихоньку становится лучше. Но психологический аспект волнует меня куда больше. Я многое пережил. "Уродам" вообще тяжело живется. И видят они то, чего им совсем не стоило бы видеть. Хотя бы одно только отношение к "не симпотным".


 Так а в чём ты "уродом" себя считаешь?

----------


## Эндер

> Так а в чём ты "уродом" себя считаешь?


 Я писал уже как то. Начались проблемы с кожей. При том в очень раннем периоде. Никто не понимал в чем дело. Что не так. Но я был маленьким и мне было плевать. Зачем внешность? Люди же любят человека а не его внешность. Через пару лет меня разглядывал каждый везде и всюду. И смотрели как... На ничтожество. Как на какую-то мерзость. Меня обсуждали за спиной. Да так что я это слышал. Детишки на улице говорили: " Мама, а что это такое с мальчиком?". Я даже помню как одна мамаша, сказала: "Не делай там что то, чтобы не быть таким как он". Спасибо. Я кланяюсь им в ноги за то что они мне показали свою "прекрасную" сущность. Произойди подобное сейчас, может было бы проще. А так я был маленьким. Не понимал, что со мной не так. Почему я не такой. Плюс денег в семье часто не было. Ходил чуть ли не в обносках. И много чего еще. И если это расписывать, то мое нытье точно всех задолбает.

----------


## Каин

> Каин, так а что ты в моей теме сидишь тогда? Найди ту каторая не будет "на бреду" основана.


 Во первых, если это бред (то есть не бред чистой воды), то это нисколько не мешает мне об этом размышлять. А во вторых, я отвечаю на ваши вопросы мне.



> Новость для тебя... "Судьба" и "характеристика человека" разные вещи.


  А для тебя наверное новость суждение что судьба это характер. и еще раз повторяю, что даже самая мелкая характеристика будет отражаться на судьбе человека. И чем значительнее характеристика, тем значительнее будет ее влияние на судьбу. Каждое свойство человека предполагает свои последствия в жизни, то есть влияние на жизнь, то есть влияние на судьбу. Вот представим случай в первом котором человек спокоен, а во втором абсолютно тот же человек раздражителен. Неужели ты думаешь, что у них будет абсолютно одинакова жизнь и это раздражительность не внесет ни какие корректировки в жизни в случае когда тот же человек спокоен? Я уже не говорю о значительных характеристиках, такие как ум, воля,сердце, они лежат в основе судьбы человека.




> "Чисто из интереса" одно из твоих увлечений?


 Я потенциальный самоубийца. Какие у меня могут быть увлечения? И если кто не понял, то я су из-за того что жизнь меня не увлекает, я не нахожу в ней для себя ни удовольствий, ни увлечений, ни каких-то было радостей. Но это не значит, что их в жизни не существует. Я не считаю веру в гороскоп бредом, так же как и веру в Христа, так же как и веру в магию. Само понятие "вера" для субъекта этой веры это благо. Но всякая вера это домыслы и больше ничего. Если без домослов, то это уже знание, а не вера. И у каждой веры домослы различны по степени своей безрассудности. Вот гороскоп. Чем более здравосленее человек, тем более для него это будет ложью. Хотя человек, который верит в гороскоп считает это правдой и вовсе не безрассудством. Смотри простой пример. Шахитка взрывает себя в метро вместе со случайными прохожими. Она верит, что за это ее бог вознаградит. Для этого не нужно обладать сильным здравомыслящим аппаратом, что бы посчитать признать эту награду ложью. Но сама шахитка в это верит и ее в это вера настолько сильно, что никто ее в обратном не переубедит. И это вера приносит ей удовольствие. Но считать что такая вера объективно правдива совсем неблагоразумно. Так вот и с гороскопом таже фишка. Для меня это ложь,и более того я считаю что это объективная ложь Но мое мнение нисколько не умаляет вашу веру в гороскоп, так как я никогда не докажу теоретически что гороскоп это ложь, точно также как нормальный человек никогда не докажет, что вера, в которую верит шахитка, взрывая себя вместе со случайными прохожими это ложь. А если бы это можно было доказать теоретически, то это вера канула бы в небытие.

Итожим:чем более человек рассудителен, тем больше он будет усматривать в вере ложь. Чем больше человек безумен, тем менее он будет видеть в ней ложь. И маньяк, который верит, что изнасилование и изувеченье им маленьких девушек это задача поставленная для него богом вовсе безумец. 




> А кто имеет право определять, кому, во что верить?


 Не понятен к чему этот вопрос в комментарии на мой пост. Где ты усмотрел, что я говорю о каких то правах?




> Почему 12 знаков зодиака? А почему мы должны ходить в одежде? А почему мы должны жить? Кто Это придумал?


 Одежду мы должны носить ради наряда и ради защиты от природы. Жить мы должны, ради самой жизни. Задумала это природа, а человек это подхватил. 

Знаки зодиака придумал человек и подхватил человек. Без одежды мы не можем обойтись, непогода нас погубит, те же кто может и бегают голышом. Гороскоп же это человеческая фантазия и не более. И  говорить о нужности гороскопа это говорить о нужности для человека фантазии.

----------


## Sunset

2Каин
Разная у нас философия. Остнемся каждый при своей... просто не надо моё увлечение оскорблять, потому-что мне параллельно твоё мнение если ты хотел им поделиться.

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Эндер мне интересно стало а что с тобой не так? (я тоже фотку видела) то что там угрюмость и печаль это факт отпишись в личку мне правда интересно!
Сорри за оффтоп!!!

----------


## Sunset

> Эндер мне интересно стало а что с тобой не так? (я тоже фотку видела) то что там угрюмость и печаль это факт отпишись в личку мне правда интересно!
> Сорри за оффтоп!!!


 А что твою жизнь сломало?

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Про меня есть в теме моя проблема там все написано! а тут оффтоп получиться!

----------


## Sunset

> Про меня есть в теме моя проблема там все написано! а тут оффтоп получиться!


 Молодец что не сдаешься, в твоей ситуации это не просто...

----------


## Рогоносец

Баран.

----------


## Sunset

> Баран.


 Сэм, будем знакомы.

----------


## Рогоносец

> Сэм, будем знакомы.


  - хы, я лю баранов  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sunset

> - хы, я лю баранов


 Поздравляю, а они тебя?

----------


## Рогоносец

> Поздравляю, а они тебя?


  - ну, зачастую мы неплохо находим общий язык  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sunset

> - ну, зачастую мы неплохо находим общий язык


 ясненько...а ещё кого любите?

----------


## Рогоносец

> ясненько...а ещё кого любите?


  - стрельцов, особенно бап  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sunset

> - стрельцов, особенно бап


 А "особенно бапы" каких знаков у вас были?

----------


## Рогоносец

> А "особенно бапы" каких знаков у вас были?


  - кроме Стрельцов? Баран и Леф  :Big Grin:

----------


## Sunset

> - кроме Стрельцов? Баран и Леф


 Тебе ещё работать и работать... у меня в коллекции уже Лев, Овен, Стрелец, Весы, Козерог, Скорпион и Рак)

----------


## Рогоносец

> Тебе ещё работать и работать... у меня в коллекции уже Лев, Овен, Стрелец, Весы, Козерог, Скорпион и Рак)


  - ну, я признаю, что далёк от насыщенной (насыщенной до такой степени, чтобы меня удовлетворило хотя бы частично) личной жизни, следственно, и разбег сортов небольшой  :Big Grin:  
Хотя не представляю, как можно выдержать Рака  :Confused:

----------


## Sunset

> - ну, я признаю, что далёк от насыщенной (насыщенной до такой степени, чтобы меня удовлетворило хотя бы частично) личной жизни, следственно, и разбег сортов небольшой  
> Хотя не представляю, как можно выдержать Рака


 А что с ними не так?

----------


## Рогоносец

> А что с ними не так?


  - зануды, чистоплюи, формалисты, консерваторы.  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

> - зануды, чистоплюи, формалисты, консерваторы.


 А ведь действительно правда!!!С несколькими людьми этого знака я знаком и они и в правду подходят под это описание)))

----------


## Sunset

Ну и что) не всех же это напрягает... тем более у всех недостатки присутствуют

----------


## Sunset

> А я рыба-баран,20 марта,но родился ночью.теперь даже не знаю кто((надо будет почитать про эти знаки зодиака...


 Выбери того, кто больше нравится)

----------


## Sunset

> Мне больше нравитса знак овна,но я самообманом не люблю заниматса,много характеристик не совпадает,всё-таки я рыба)


 Я так например овнов вообще не переношу) всегда враждой кончались с ними отношения у меня (даже с девушками)

----------


## Римма

Хм))
Ну я Дева. Знаю свои достоинства и недостатки. трезво смотрю на жизнь.
Огненные (Овны, Львы, Стрельцы) вообще нравятся, но только чисто дружба. Полная моя противоположность. Хотя с женщинами-Львами обычно быстро становимся подругами, и кровный брат у меня Овен, хотя вроде ничего общего между нами нет)

Еще Скорпионы нравятся, но опять же женщины. Воздушные нравятся - Весы, они такие милые  :Smile: 

Земных не люблю особо, слишком на меня похожи. Читаешь, как открытую книгу. Они как братья и сестры. А в чем прикол общаться с человеком, который слишком похож на тебя... ничего нового не узнаешь.

Раки - встречала достойных представителей (там еще и год важен, почему-то они были Тигры). Связаны с музыкой, играли на разных инструментах, эрудиты, легкие в общении, милые, уютные.

Раз уж пошел ликбез... По годам пробегусь. Люблю Собак, Кабанов, Быков и Котов/Кроликов. Спокойные уравновешенные года, держат в балансе огненность, например. Крысы еще ничего. Не люблю Обезьян (неплохой год, но резко мне не подходит ни для общения, ни для чего, очень авантюрный), Змей, к Драконам отношусь сдержанно.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

А я близнец, причем по описанию типичный представитель этого знака)))

----------


## Римма

Двойственный?
Близнецы, которых встречала, обладали гибким подвижным умом, были изящны в высказываниях, кто был хорошим аналитиком, кто погружался в эзотерику...) В целом неплохое впечатление от знака, но больший вклад внесли женщины)

----------


## Каин

> Хм))
> Ну я Дева. Знаю свои достоинства и недостатки. трезво смотрю на жизнь.
> Огненные (Овны, Львы, Стрельцы) вообще нравятся, но только чисто дружба. Полная моя противоположность. Хотя с женщинами-Львами обычно быстро становимся подругами, и кровный брат у меня Овен, хотя вроде ничего общего между нами нет)
> 
> Еще Скорпионы нравятся, но опять же женщины. Воздушные нравятся - Весы, они такие милые 
> 
> Земных не люблю особо, слишком на меня похожи. Читаешь, как открытую книгу. Они как братья и сестры. А в чем прикол общаться с человеком, который слишком похож на тебя... ничего нового не узнаешь.
> 
> Раки - встречала достойных представителей (там еще и год важен, почему-то они были Тигры). Связаны с музыкой, играли на разных инструментах, эрудиты, легкие в общении, милые, уютные.
> ...


 


> Двойственный?
> Близнецы, которых встречала, обладали гибким подвижным умом, были изящны в высказываниях, кто был хорошим аналитиком, кто погружался в эзотерику...) В целом неплохое впечатление от знака, но больший вклад внесли женщины)


 Просто санта барбара, я сказал бы изумительная санта барбара. Вам наверное не скучно живется?

----------


## Римма

Каин - да вообще))
Знаю, что скажешь - предрассудки и предубеждения и прочее)
Но вот так я живу. Нескучно, да)

----------


## Каин

> Знаю, что скажешь - предрассудки и предубеждения и прочее)


 Я говорил о людях, а не о их созвездиях.

----------


## Римма

Тогда я наверное не очень поняла просто вопрос) про санту-барбару)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Двойственный...не-е-ет...два сильно мало нас гораздо больше...гора-а-аздо больше-да здравствует мультиверсум!!!
 Нет, особо в гороскопы я тоже не верю, но иногда можно и позволить себе быть менее серьезным  :Wink:

----------


## Каин

> Тогда я наверное не очень поняла просто вопрос) про санту-барбару)


 Много людей. Очень со многими общаетесь. Можно сказать, общаетесь с целым миром людей.

----------


## Римма

Ааа, вот ты о чем, Каин (можно на "ты"? на "вы" мне кажется таким официозом...)...
Да,  в свое время общалась со многими людьми... да и сейчас по работе приходится)

Люди интересные существа. А Зодиак - удобная условность, которая мне помогает примерно определить, что есть в этом человеке и подходит ли это мне и для чего именно подходит.

----------


## Римма

> Двойственный...не-е-ет...два сильно мало нас гораздо больше...гора-а-аздо больше-да здравствует мультиверсум!!!


 *улыбнулась*
многоликий, значит...) 
зато тебе с собой не скучно, наверное...)

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Нам не скучно...Хотя иногда приходиться всю эту разношерстную компанию как то организовывать и держать в рамках-уйму сил знаешь ли занимает.И при всех стараниях всегда кто то останется без присмотра и как вытворит что то такое...В общем ладу с ними нет)))

----------


## Римма

а зато если нашкодишь - всегда можешь сказать: "Это не я, а тот, оставленный без присмотра"  :Wink:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Вариант!Это же безошибочна отмазка на все случаи жизни...Спасибо за идею-теперь всегда будет что парировать бывшей)Кстати есть вполне себе реальное психическое заболевание когда в одном человеке уживаются несколько разных личностей, которые даже могут ничего не подозревать друг о друге...

----------


## Римма

еще одна отмазка - у меня знакомый любит на все свои выходки говорить: "Я заложник знака Зодиака!"  :Smile:

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ну в определенном смысле он прав тем более если верить в знаки зодиака.Все мы как запрограммированные роботы нашими склонностями, воспитанием и теми обстоятельствами что с нами происходят.Мысль не нова и если копнуть глубже то мы прием и к миру в котором нет ни одного свободного (не запрограммированного) поступка отсюда придем к отрицанию всякой свободы воли, а значит вины, а значит и бога...что то меня уже понесло, стакан вина не прошел даром)

----------


## Рогоносец

Я вот баран, люблю больше всего баранов и особенно стрельцов. Особенно баб. Горячие они  :Big Grin:  Львов ещё люблю. В общем, весь огонь. Терпеть не могу тельцов и раков, также не очень нравятся девы и весы. Ну остальные все так себе.

----------


## Sunset

> Я вот баран, люблю больше всего баранов и особенно стрельцов. Особенно баб. Горячие они  Львов ещё люблю. В общем, весь огонь. Терпеть не могу тельцов и раков, также не очень нравятся девы и весы. Ну остальные все так себе.


 Тебя не напрягает себя "бараном" называть?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Свобода 22

> Тебя не напрягает себя "бараном" называть?


 Мы тут и так на форуме половина баранов,если не больше...и не только по знаку зодиака)))

----------


## Sunset

> Мы тут и так на форуме половина баранов,если не больше...и не только по знаку зодиака)))


 ну может и я баран но самоуважение же должно быть...кстати в этой теме отписываясь следует указать свой знак  :Wink:

----------


## Sunset

А я тату хочу сделать со скорпионом на правом плече и с кончиком хвоста в виде стрелы выходящим на шею..

----------


## Свобода 22

> ну может и я баран но самоуважение же должно быть...кстати в этой теме отписываясь следует указать свой знак


 А я его и так указывал...под ником доктора Дреее....

----------


## Свобода 22

> А я тату хочу сделать со скорпионом на правом плече и с кончиком хвоста в виде стрелы выходящим на шею..


 Думаю не особо красиво будет,только из-за хвоста до шеи...но это в любом случае лучше чем накалякал мой бывший отчим..."спасибо врачам"...ноги болят"...и ещё какая ересь...фантазии никакой

----------


## Sunset

> Думаю не особо красиво будет,только из-за хвоста до шеи...но это в любом случае лучше чем накалякал мой бывший отчим..."спасибо врачам"...ноги болят"...и ещё какая ересь...фантазии никакой


 да нее, ты её видимо просто не правильно представил) она классная...будет)

----------


## Silesta

Глупо как-то считать суицидников по зодиаку, думаю это просто совпадения

----------


## Dark92

> Здравстуйте обитатели форума, мне интересен вопрос: Какие знаки зодиака наиболее склонны к суициду. И так, Кто вы по знаку?
> 
> Я - Скорпион.


 
я скорпион.... странно говорят что это самый сильный знак... врут все!

----------


## Cloud

лев  :Smile:

----------


## Selbstmord

Весы.

----------


## Dark92

> Весы.


  весы вообще то самый сбалансирование ....

----------


## Selbstmord

> весы вообще то самый сбалансирование ....


 Все это чушь. Какая разница в какой день рождаешься?

----------


## Dark92

> скорее нерешительные и вечно во всём сомневающиеся


 почему

----------


## Dark92

> по себе) сужу
> и еще некоторым таким же


 и неужели так много людей с такими характеристиками личности

----------


## Dark92

бывает и так

----------


## аутоагрессия

Я даже не знаю,к какому зодиаку себя отнести.Ну считайте на промежутке между раком и львом.22 ещё рак,23 уже лев.А я родилась за пол часа до 23 июля

----------


## Verruckte666

А я как-то верю в это...
Я козерог..

----------


## wiki

телец плюс обезьяна (это уже по году).

----------


## X-Men

Я телец,родился в мае.Говорят рожденные в мае будут всю жизнь мается,это точно про меня

----------


## wiki

Вот,вот,вот я тоже родилась в мае и всю жизнь маюсь((

----------


## railton

> Вот,вот,вот я тоже родилась в мае и всю жизнь маюсь((


 я телец майский тоже, ребятки. По году я змея.

----------


## wiki

Слушайте сколько же нас майских тельцов тут собралось)))))))))))))))трындец какой-то))))))))))вот и маемся всю жизнь,потому что в мае родились))))))))

----------


## railton

> Слушайте сколько же нас майских тельцов тут собралось)))))))))))))))трындец какой-то))))))))))вот и маемся всю жизнь,потому что в мае родились))))))))


 Да, много нас, что правда - то правда. Но я не всю жизнь маюсь, а года 3-4 последние только, до этого на удивление жил активненько, успешно и жизнерадостно. Меня даже звали "человек-позитивчик" в компании. Поэтому мне особенно неприятно и страшно читать темы, где 17-18 летние юнцы вместо того, чтобы гулять, дружить, влюбляться, входить в конце концов во взрослую жизнь, ноют на непонимание, разочарование во всей жизни и хотят сделать суицид...

----------


## оригами

козерог

----------


## Melissa

Не знак зодиака влияет. А гороскоп в целом. Попробуйте составить натальную карту, только очень важен час рождения. 
Если мы уж об астрологии заговорили.

Водолей

----------


## EMPTY

> Не знак зодиака влияет. А гороскоп в целом. Попробуйте составить натальную карту, только очень важен час рождения. 
> Если мы уж об астрологии заговорили.
> 
> Водолей


 Я в астрологию не верю,но когда-то давно от скуки составила натальную карту и очень многое из того,что там было написано  совпадало с моей жизнью и чертами характера))Была очень удивлена)

----------


## Taking Life From Me

рыбы
думаю су совершила бы весной или летом, когда тепло и можно одеть платье, провести всю ночь где-то в живописном месте, и потом красиво уйти.

----------

